# Water tank cleaning



## 110755 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have recently bought a Hymer Camp 1988 as this is my first motorhome 
and would like some advice as to what can I clean the inside of the main water tank with to make it safe.
It came from the previous owner about half full so I need to empty it and clean it, as I don't want to contaminate any fresh water I put back in by using wrong cleaning agent


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome Mick.

There is a tank cleaner called Puriclean that you can buy from camping shops. I would be wary of using things like bleach - however dilute- as they could affect the plastic and the rubber seals of your tank.

G

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/Caravan/water/Water_Purification.aspx


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Hi and welcome Mick.
> I would be wary of using things like bleach - however dilute- as they could affect the plastic and the rubber seals of your tank.
> G


And you'll taste it in your tea for weeks if you use the tank supply for drinking. :roll: 8O

Since it is an oldish van and you presumably don't know its history, I'd be inclined to get underneath and see if there is a big threaded inspection cover on the bottom of the tank.

If there is you should be able to shove your arm in and get a sample off the internal walls with a clean white cloth. This will indicate the state of the tank walls, and give an idea of what the pipework is like. If you are at all concerned by what you find it may be worth taking the tank off to give it a thorough going over - and even replacing the pipework. Modern push-fit pipework is very easy to use (as you will know if your username indicates your profession) so even that would not be a very difficult job.

(I don't know your vehicle, but somebody will advise where to look for the cover.)

Just my opinion, but I would feel happier if I knew for certain.

Cheers


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Good luck with your new MH and have lots of fun in it.
An old remedy for keeping water fresh is to place something silver into the tank, A ring, coin, ect. it helps to kill bacteria.

Wobby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

mickthebuilder said:


> I have recently bought a Hymer Camp 1988 as this is my first motorhome
> and would like some advice as to what can I clean the inside of the main water tank with to make it safe.
> It came from the previous owner about half full so I need to empty it and clean it, as I don't want to contaminate any fresh water I put back in by using wrong cleaning agent


Hi,

Dont laugh but I read somewhere to drain the tank and put a few litres of cheap Coke in and drive it about for an hour, evidently Coke cleans the parts others cannot reach!

Then just drain it and flush the tank a couple of times, also good for cleaning black and waste tanks.

Honest.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cola*

Morning Peter and all

Cola was discussed on here the other day for use as a cleaning agent! I think it was primarily referring to the grey tank though. I also read about using flat cola on a marine website.

(Marine as in boating rather than The Marines)

Russell


----------

